# diy bio-filter



## mgkdad (May 21, 2013)

I was wanting to do a bio filter in my 10 gallon tank and still keep my hob filter. Would this be a good idea or not, thanks for the help and advice.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

I used to do this when my setup was smaller & I was running quite a few HOB's. Home made sponge filter for bio, HOB set up for mechanical. After an expansion the electrical mayhem got to be a bit much, so the HOB's got swapped out for large box filters set up for mechanical filtration.


----------



## mgkdad (May 21, 2013)

I figured I would try to build one so I could try and get more filtration and possibly get my water a little clearer


----------

